# 18" wheels/tires on Cruze LTZ



## nodule (Apr 26, 2013)

Is it just me, or do those large 18" tires and wheels look a bit too big for a compact car like the Cruze? I am looking at Chevy's website and looking at the 2014 Cruze in Forrest Green that shows
the LTZ. To me, its looks a bit weird with those 18" wheels on that body size.


----------



## caughron01 (Mar 25, 2013)

I like it, looks a little more high end I think.


----------



## Czaja25 (Mar 5, 2013)

I have a 2012 LTZ RS and am in love with my wheels!


----------



## jcihos (Jun 9, 2013)

I have a 2013 LTZ RS and I think that the wheels look appropriate for the car and give it a sporty look.


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

LTZ Wheels is the way to go, every things seems too small for the bulkyness of the car...


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

The 17" 2LT and 18" LTZ wheels are the best-looking in my opinion.


----------



## nodule (Apr 26, 2013)

jblackburn, thats true as far as the style and design of the 17" and 18" wheels. I would love to get the 2LT, but I hate leather, especially black,so I have settled on the
1LT with fog lights and spolier in Blue Ray Metallic and Medium Titanium. It should look pretty sharp.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Good choice (same for me - got tired of black leather in the summer). 

Going with the RS package or no?


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## nodule (Apr 26, 2013)

NO RS package...
Its will be the 1LT, MyLink, Convenience Pkg, fog lights and spoiler. Also, I think the gray interior makes the whole interior seem more open and airy. Never was a fan of black interior, feels too closed in to me.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

I agree with you about leather as well as all black interiors but as far as the wheels go, I think the 18's look the best on the Cruze and really transform it into a head turner.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Cool. I think thats a really good combination. 

On a black car, my all black interior is great looking. Anything else, I'd probably want grey. Just anything but tan...

My old car was blue/charcoal leather, and while it was visually a great combination, holy jeez it got hot in the summer. And then it cracks or wears through under heavy use after 10 years no matter how you keep it up. 




Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

I love the Ltz wheels. Make the Cruze look aggressive.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

Mick said:


> I love the Ltz wheels. Make the Cruze look aggressive.
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


I agree.

Also makes the Cruze look more luxury than what it is.


----------



## mabzmuzik (Jul 19, 2012)

LTZ wheels all the way! looks nice. I like looking at my LS and the wheels are my best feature


----------



## ErikBEggs (Aug 20, 2011)

The 18" LTZ wheels are the perfect size for the car. 16" is too small for the bulk of it.


----------

